# Adderall, I LOVE YOU!!!



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Just got my monthly script of Adderall XR 30mg.

SAD is a *****, these are my miracle pills!


----------



## ReclusiveHermit (Apr 22, 2013)

:boogie


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

most people do fall in love with Amphetamines...


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Is adderall better than ritalin? Or only stronger?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

butterz said:


> Is adderall better than ritalin? Or only stronger?


Is butter better than margarine or does it just taste different? They are entirely different drugs yo.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

If only I could have some...


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

istayhome said:


> Is butter better than margarine or does it just taste different? They are entirely different drugs yo.


Is it not possible to say which one is generally better or stronger or more effective?


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Adderall is illegal in Japan, which is ironic since the Japanese invented amphetamine. Have to settle for my benzedrex which some people prefer over Adderall so it's not a big deal. Sucks having to order it over ebay though.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

butterz said:


> Is it not possible to say which one is generally better or stronger or more effective?


Ritalin is a substituted phenethylamine, Adderall is mixed amphetamines. Adderall is a stronger stimulant, a much higher affinity for dopamine.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Where can you get adderall on ebay? I'd be careful with that could be fake.

Does ritalin not also only work on dopamine?


----------



## Adam Harris (Jan 29, 2011)

Adderall got me through school..along with paxil and clonopin. Pooped out in just over 4 months.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

butterz said:


> Where can you get adderall on ebay? I'd be careful with that could be fake.
> 
> Does ritalin not also only work on dopamine?


Bad idea and also illegal. Talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Kinda frustrates me because it seems like you look at Adderall as a drug to get high. Coincidentally this makes it harder for other people to get it scripted because of the abuse potential and such.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Can i have a few? i would love to get away from life and enjoy myself


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> Adderall is illegal in Japan, which is ironic since the Japanese invented amphetamine. Have to settle for my benzedrex which some people prefer over Adderall so it's not a big deal. Sucks having to order it over ebay though.


How's benzedrex? I spotted it on ebay I'm gonna buy it when I have some money on my paypal.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

swim said:


> How's benzedrex? I spotted it on ebay I'm gonna buy it when I have some money on my paypal.


Benzedrex is a nasal decongestant which decongests your nose. Benzedsine which no longer exists was a patented amphetamine that people used to get high on before it became illegal.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

swim said:


> How's benzedrex? I spotted it on ebay I'm gonna buy it when I have some money on my paypal.


It's not bad. I am a complete lunatic that can't relate to people on any level, so it is nice to take this stuff and actual feel somewhat normal. It will get your heart racing very fast though, so I recommend taking some benzos with it.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

swim said:


> How's benzedrex? I spotted it on ebay I'm gonna buy it when I have some money on my paypal.


haha awesome.....I didn't know about this benzedrex
Just purchased some


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Benzedrex is noticeable for about three days, and it is a gross feeling.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Glad you liked it.



A Sense of Purpose said:


> Kinda frustrates me because it seems like you look at Adderall as a drug to get high. Coincidentally this makes it harder for other people to get it scripted because of the abuse potential and such.


They're easy to obtain. I have ADD, Depression and SAD. Trust me I wish I didn't have to take pills to be happy.

Anyone that takes Adderall on a daily basis is kidding themselves If they think it's purely medical and not a little bit recreational also...

Love you, SAS peeps&$$


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

What happens during the comedown?


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Ben12 said:


> What happens during the comedown?


My comedowns got to be a little annoying. Slight head aches and stiff muscles. I was on a low dose though. about 35 mgs a day. Didn't have insurance long enough to address it with my old pdoc though lol.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

hickorysmoked said:


> My comedowns got to be a little annoying. Slight head aches and stiff muscles. I was on a low dose though. about 35 mgs a day. Didn't have insurance long enough to address it with my old pdoc though lol.


That's a low dose?


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Ben12 said:


> That's a low dose?


from what I've read, yea it is lol. I've heard of people on 75-100 mgs a day, not counting boosters they take to help with comedowns.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> It's not bad. I am a complete lunatic that can't relate to people on any level, so it is nice to take this stuff and actual feel somewhat normal. It will get your heart racing very fast though, so I recommend taking some benzos with it.


So you just inhale it or do you prepare it a different way?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

BudBrownies said:


> Anyone that takes Adderall on a daily basis is kidding themselves If they think it's purely medical and not a little bit recreational also...


But the more often you take amphetamines the less euphoria you're going to get. If you're using it daily odds are they simply make you feel normal and allow you to get through another day.

I'm prescribed Adderall IR 20mg twice daily. I almost never use more than 1 pill a day though and over the last several weeks I've used none on most days. I'm trying to reset my tolerance so I actually get some effect when I do use it.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

Adderall is overrated. It is not all things to all people. After you take it for awhile it ceases to make you feel good.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

NicoShy said:


> So you just inhale it or do you prepare it a different way?


Benzedrex is made to be inhaled as a decongestant. If real junkies want to get "high" on it, they break open the container and soak the cotton (which contains the active ingredient) then they soak it in some liquid (I believe that an acidic liquid like vinegar or lemon juice) then they drink it. It causes a really crappy stimulant high. Personally I think that this is an extremely low way to get high. I think that it is much healthier to just score a teenth of meth on the corner (it will likely be Mexican made meth which is very clean and pure). Benzedrex will have a bunch of contaminants.

Benzedrex was created to replace Benzedrine when amphetamines became a schedule II drug in 1971. Do not confuse Benzedrex with the "black bennies" Benzedrine which was essentially the Adderall of the 40's, 50's, 60's and 70's.

Anyone who is thinking of taking Benzedrex whether recreationally or because they want to see if a stimulant will help them, I highly recommend that you not take such an action it is a dirty nasty product. There is all kinds of crap in a Benzedrex inhaler and by abusing it you are just saying, " I don't care about my health at all and I am a cheap lonely junkie."


----------



## GirlInterrupted87 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm in college and have a hard time staying focused. I've heard about Adderall but how do I get it? Can I just ask my clinical psychologist for it?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

GirlInterrupted87 said:


> I'm in college and have a hard time staying focused. I've heard about Adderall but how do I get it? Can I just ask my clinical psychologist for it?


No, a psychologist cannot prescribe medications.

Adderall is a drug consisting of mixed amphetamine salts, it is a schedule II drug, a Doctor will not prescribe it for you just because you ask so that you can study better.

Apply yourself to study. The Nazi's took amphetamines to perform better in war, you don't need amphetamines to get through college. Have some self esteem and self respect.

I've been through college, I had trouble focusing, I learned how to study better. Using amphetamines will take ten years off of your life.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Where's the difference between adderall and meth? Are they both equally unhealthy or is meth only unhealthy because it's not pure? Would pure meth be as "healthy" as adderall?


----------



## GirlInterrupted87 (Oct 20, 2013)

istayhome, thank you so much for that information! I will work on my study habits and focusing thank you.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

istayhome said:


> Benzedrex is made to be inhaled as a decongestant. If real junkies want to get "high" on it, they break open the container and soak the cotton (which contains the active ingredient) then they soak it in some liquid (I believe that an acidic liquid like vinegar or lemon juice) then they drink it. It causes a really crappy stimulant high. Personally I think that this is an extremely low way to get high. I think that it is much healthier to just score a teenth of meth on the corner (it will likely be Mexican made meth which is very clean and pure). Benzedrex will have a bunch of contaminants.
> 
> Benzedrex was created to replace Benzedrine when amphetamines became a schedule II drug in 1971. Do not confuse Benzedrex with the "black bennies" Benzedrine which was essentially the Adderall of the 40's, 50's, 60's and 70's.
> 
> Anyone who is thinking of taking Benzedrex whether recreationally or because they want to see if a stimulant will help them, I highly recommend that you not take such an action it is a dirty nasty product. There is all kinds of crap in a Benzedrex inhaler and by abusing it you are just saying, " I don't care about my health at all and I am a cheap lonely junkie."


Yuck propylhexydrine. You either put it in pills and risk getting an intestinal blockage or you drink something that tastes like mentholated lavender butt-hole. All for a high that is maybe slightly better than caffeine.

I would have loved to be alive when the benzedrex was real amphetamines and you cracked open the inhaler to get at the strips and put it in black coffee. It became a well known high during the "beat generation" era.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

noscreenname said:


> Yuck propylhexydrine. You either put it in pills and risk getting an intestinal blockage or you drink something that tastes like mentholated lavender butt-hole. All for a high that is maybe slightly better than caffeine.
> 
> I would have loved to be alive when the benzedrex was real amphetamines and you cracked open the inhaler to get at the strips and put it in black coffee. It became a well known high during the "beat generation" era.


yeah, Propylhexidrine, I was trying to think of the chemical name. I would huff paint thinner or spray paint in a bag first.

My Mom was taking 'Black Bennies' back in the 60's. It would have been great to be around before 1971, before the "war on drugs."


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

butterz said:


> Where's the difference between adderall and meth? Are they both equally unhealthy or is meth only unhealthy because it's not pure? Would pure meth be as "healthy" as adderall?


Meth, like most drugs, is unhealthy only when it's abused and when it's impure. Methamphetamine is a legally available stimulant that is prescribed for ADHD. Methamphetamine is sold under the brand name Desoxyn. It's much the same as Adderall which is simply a mix of dextroamphetamine & amphetamine. Adderall is vastly more propular than Desoxyn largely because of the stigma surrounding methamphetamine. Adderall doesn't have as much stigma since Billy Bob has never blown up his trailer while cooking a batch of Adderall.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> Using amphetamines will take ten years off of your life.


Can you back up that statement?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Can you back up that statement?


Part of what I said was anecdotal, based on the statements of many individuals who have used amphetamines for most of their life. jack Kerouac, countless mathematicians and scientists (who didn't use any other drugs), musicians, artists, hippies, etc. Pretty much everyone who has become well acquainted with the drug has said those very words, that although the use of amphetamines was great for overcoming obstacles, it most definitely shortened their life. These are people who did not abuse it, but did use it often.

also, the CNS stimulation along with oxidative stress as a result of any stimulant is very likely to shorten lifespan.

I knw that there are more conclusive studies out there, but I found a few which do reiterate this idea to some degree.

To me it is common sense that a drug which increases heart rate, core temperature and and blood pressure. will certainly shorten ones lifespan.

http://www.health.harvard.edu/fhg/updates/ADHD-update-New-data-on-the-risks-of-medication.shtml
http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/bhcv2/bhcarticles.nsf/pages/Amphetamines
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15910204


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wait you say this drug is so great but didn't you have a thread not too long ago that you are simply content with not having friends or anything and can't make new ones. I mean that's what amphetamines do, they give you reward when you haven't been seeking for it, so no matter what you're doing you're getting reward and your brain learns that this is great behaviour, even if all you do is watch tv. Parnate has helped me talk to people and actually make connections. I don't get reward from sitting on my *** but as soon as i'm social or talking to someone I feel good.

And yah I have heard many people on amphetamines talk about how quickly they age. You will find many anecdotes of people noticing their appearance age much quicker, looking much older than they are. It may have some impact on skin fibroblasts from what I have read in the past.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

istayhome said:


> Apply yourself to study. The Nazi's took amphetamines to perform better in war,


Maybe Hitler also took meth. Maybe that's why he killed himself? Scary thought. Woah just think about that. Maybe history needs to be rewritten.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

butterz said:


> Maybe Hitler also took meth. Maybe that's why he killed himself? Scary thought. Woah just think about that. Maybe history needs to be rewritten.


I don't think you can blame drugs. Hitler killed himself because the Soviets were closing in on his bunker and they would have killed him or worse if they'd gotten ahold of him. A quick death was the best outcome he could hope for.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

istayhome said:


> Part of what I said was anecdotal, based on the statements of many individuals who have used amphetamines for most of their life. jack Kerouac, countless mathematicians and scientists (who didn't use any other drugs), musicians, artists, hippies, etc. Pretty much everyone who has become well acquainted with the drug has said those very words, that although the use of amphetamines was great for overcoming obstacles, it most definitely shortened their life. These are people who did not abuse it, but did use it often.
> 
> also, the CNS stimulation along with oxidative stress as a result of any stimulant is very likely to shorten lifespan.
> 
> ...


Haha ridiculous....government propaganda at it's finest...


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

I don't think the FDA would approve of a medication that was proven to "take 10 years off your life".

The law suits would be endless.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

There could be something to it. Thyroid hormones also increase oxidative stress. The faster the metabolism runs the quicker you're dead. It's a no brainer actually.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

butterz said:


> There could be something to it. Thyroid hormones also increase oxidative stress. The faster the metabolism runs the quicker you're dead. It's a no brainer actually.


Be that as it may. We're all gonna die someday. I'd rather make the most of my time here on earth than live in black hell so I can extend my suffering 10 years or whatever...

Adderall is the best medication I've ever tried for SAD, focus, my depression, my extermely low energy levels, and my lazy motivation.

I am a bump on a log without my Adderall and that was long before I even started talking it.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Why are you depressed, bud?

I really wonder what can stims do for someone who has exogenous depression. For example someone who's in a wheelchair and is depressed. Could stims make him forget that everything sucks and make him become happy? I doubt that.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

BudBrownies said:


> I don't think the FDA would approve of a medication that was proven to "take 10 years off your life".
> 
> The law suits would be endless.


lol

FDA drug scheduling makes no sense at all. You realize that meds use to treat Hepatitis B cause the patient very severe problems. I have nothing against amphetamines. Keep in mind that Dex-amphetamine is to Methamphetamine as morphine is to heroin. In the 40's, most athletes were using amphetamines to perform better In Le Tour de France the competitors hearts would simply explode, really explode. The left atrium was just trying to pump so much blood through it that it burst apart. To suggest that the FDA or DEA is perfect or even halfway decent at approving or scheduling drugs is totally naive. It does not take propaganda (by the way peer reviewed scientific studies are not propaganda). Common sense tells us that if the heart regularly is beating 50-100% times faster than it is designed to, with a much raised blood pressure than it is designed to, it will wear out much faster than it would otherwise.



butterz said:


> Why are you depressed, bud?
> 
> I really wonder what can stims do for someone who has exogenous depression. For example someone who's in a wheelchair and is depressed. Could stims make him forget that everything sucks and make him become happy? I doubt that.


No, drugs are not magical fairy dust that just changes you. Except when used with certain motivations in mind, LSD, DMT and Psilocybin mushrooms do have the power to do that when used in the correct context.

Speed most definitely will not have a profound and lasting effect.

I am very at peace that I will rue die at any time. Hopefully I can smoke that cohiba I just scored yesterday from a friend back from Mexico.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

istayhome said:


> No, a psychologist cannot prescribe medications.
> 
> Adderall is a drug consisting of mixed amphetamine salts, it is a schedule II drug, a Doctor will not prescribe it for you just because you ask so that you can study better.
> 
> ...


Not only the Nazi's though, the Americans did so as well 

Funny thing is that just like we know from medical usage nowadays, it didn't start taking long before the poor soldiers got listless and depressed. Many also started hallucinating and basically started shooting at their own troops rofl.

I guess it worked better in a one off dose for the Japanese kamikaze pilots. At least they consistently hit US ships, instead of their own.

Hitler himself received daily Methamphetamine injections during the war years and it's been proposed as a theory for his erratic decision making that cost them victory in the end. (He basically managed to lose a war that was impossible to lose at a certain stage. He probably felt so falsely confident from the Meth he forgot to finish the job.)

So in a way, we all have Amphetamine to thank for not being Nazi's ourselves today :b


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

butterz said:


> Where's the difference between adderall and meth? Are they both equally unhealthy or is meth only unhealthy because it's not pure? Would pure meth be as "healthy" as adderall?


There won't be any data on this but it's probably safe to say the chronic high dose Meth-user will be dead sooner than someone taking a prescription dose of Adderall.

But all stimulants raise stress chemicals so your body and mind will be toast much sooner, no doubt about that.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Meth, like most drugs, is unhealthy only when it's abused and when it's impure. Methamphetamine is a legally available stimulant that is prescribed for ADHD. Methamphetamine is sold under the brand name Desoxyn. It's much the same as Adderall which is simply a mix of dextroamphetamine & amphetamine. Adderall is vastly more propular than Desoxyn largely because of the stigma surrounding methamphetamine. Adderall doesn't have as much stigma since Billy Bob has never blown up his trailer while cooking a batch of Adderall.


Do you really believe Amphetamine use is not unhealthy, regardless of the dose?

Then why isn't it legal anymore? Because it was too effective and too healthy?

I find a lot of your posts very irresponsible. Stating things as 'Meth is unhealthy only when...' :no


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

BudBrownies said:


> I don't think the FDA would approve of a medication that was proven to "take 10 years off your life".
> 
> The law suits would be endless.


Of course they would, because winning lawsuits requires evidence. How are they supposed to prove it shortens an individual's lifespan black on white? By bringing the dead back to life and see how much longer they'd lived without having taken Amphetamine? Besides, no one forces them to take it.

Amphetamine is stress in powdered form. It's a no-brainer taking it regularly will take years off of one's life.

Just like Alcohol, Nicotine etc. will do and those are perfectly legal as well.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

butterz said:


> There could be something to it. Thyroid hormones also increase oxidative stress. The faster the metabolism runs the quicker you're dead. It's a no brainer actually.


Exactly.

Athletes also die younger on average because they've stressed their hearts more than non-athletes have. (in general)


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

OK so it takes a few years off your life and you don't get the fun of old age....which may include being stuck in a wheel chair, wearing the latest fashion in adult nappies and forgetting what your name is.
Who really wants to live that long anyway


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Are stims still unhealthy even if they don't raise pulse and BP when you take them?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

CD700 said:


> OK so it takes a few years off your life and you don't get the fun of old age....which may include being stuck in a wheel chair, wearing the latest fashion in adult nappies and forgetting what your name is.
> Who really wants to live that long anyway


I wouldn't mind that part. I wouldn't want to age faster though in my appearance. Less banging


----------



## scottx (Oct 19, 2013)

you should try desoxyn haha 8)


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

I don't fear death. Infact I welcome it. 

Amphetamine Salt Combo is the greatest thing since Michael Jackson did the moon walk. One cap completely destroys any depressive thoughts, fatigue, reduces social anxiety(many people have claimed this), keeps my eyes on the prize.

We live in a dog eat dog world, In order to stay competitive at the work place/school/social gathering, I take Adderall.

I don't give a ****... If you think I'm going to stop taking Adderall you are sadly mistaken. You're not going change my mind. It's working.

Benzodiazepines made me tired as ****... I have to work for a living.
Antidepressants side effects are intolerable. Take weeks to take effect... Who has time for that? Not me.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

istayhome said:


> Benzedrex is a nasal decongestant which decongests your nose. Benzedsine which no longer exists was a patented amphetamine that people used to get high on before it became illegal.


we have one OTC nasal decongestant over here which has ephedrine and colloidal silver in it, I've used to take it a lot with no noticeable effects.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Be careful. Adderall kicked my *** a while back. I got dependent on them because after taking them I became even more depressed than I usually am when their effects wore off, and thus wanted to take more to keep up my euphoria. It became a vicious cycle. Once you start abusing them you get zits, smell like **** from sweating profusely, and have awful dry mouth which can lead to a receded gum line. Well, stay hydrated.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

You guys don't know anything about me or my medical conditions. I've tried all nature, multivitamins, B12 supplements, caffeine, antidepressants.

I was sleeping 10-12 hours a day
Woke up and felt like I had no sleep at all, Chronic, bring you to your knees fatigue. Extremely tired.
Zero motivation, dreams, goals. Zero.
My apartment was a complete and total ****ing mess
I couldn't hold down a job
Couldn't finish a job application because I would day dream
Flunked out of college
Couldn't hold down a decent convo because I couldn't pay attention long enough to understand what people where telling
Bored
Depressed

I weighed the pros and cons with my doctor and drugs(Adderall) was the last option and a medical professional agreed.

I think I'm going to take advice from my M.D. 

She went to medical school and got her doctorate.
Until you earn your doctorate, I'm going to take the advice from a medical professional over you, no offense.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

BudBrownies said:


> You guys don't know anything about me or my medical conditions. I've tried all nature, multivitamins, B12 supplements, caffeine, antidepressants.
> 
> I was sleeping 10-12 hours a day
> Woke up and felt like I had no sleep at all, Chronic, bring you to your knees fatigue. Extremely tired.
> ...


uh yah sounds familiar, you know, depression. Have you tried all the MAOIS? antipsychotic/ssri combos, TeCAs, NaSSas, etc? Probably not. You only take your doctors professional advice because you agree with him. If he was force feeding you SSRIs you'd be all like "dumbass doctor blah blah blah". Anyways, point is you're not the only one with depression. You can take what you want, but people on here are just giving warnings, they aren't telling you to stop, just to watch out. If it works for you, good for you, enjoy it, but don't get defensive when people say it didn't work out for them.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

BudBrownies said:


> I don't fear death. Infact I welcome it.


Clearly you wrote that line under the effect of addy.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

swim said:


> Clearly you wrote that line under the effect of addy.


Yep, it must be as great of an antidepressant as he makes it out to be.

I used to welcome death and now I want to live and survive thanks to my antidepressants.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Got a bunch of haters on this thread...

Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

BudBrownies said:


> Got a bunch of haters on this thread...
> 
> Don't hate the player, hate the game.


not me.
better die a hero than live a coward.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Inshallah said:


> Do you really believe Amphetamine use is not unhealthy, regardless of the dose?


I never said that. Obviously using too much amphetamines is going to have negative consequences. The same is true of just about any drug including alcohol.



Inshallah said:


> Then why isn't it legal anymore? Because it was too effective and too healthy?


Please don't suggest our drug laws make sense. After all, pot, a drug that has never killed anybody, is still illegal in most of the nation.



Inshallah said:


> I find a lot of your posts very irresponsible. Stating things as 'Meth is unhealthy only when...' :no


I stand by my statement that's is only unhealthy when abused or impure even if you feel it's irresponsible. I don't see anything unhealthy about someone with ADHD taking Desoxyn as prescribed. It's hardly the same as Billy Bob getting so high on the meth he cooked that he'll be awake for the next several days. Billy Bob's product is of questionable purity and he's using way too much. It's like the difference between having two glasses of wine with dinner and drinking a bottle of whiskey till you pass out on the floor. Both are examples of alcohol consumption but one is perfectly safe while the other is grossly excessive use that's almost certain to result in serious health problems. Same concept applies to meth.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Amphetamines helped me enormously in the past. I don't take them anymore  .


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

BudBrownies said:


> Be that as it may. We're all gonna die someday. I'd rather make the most of my time here on earth than live in black hell so I can extend my suffering 10 years or whatever...
> 
> Adderall is the best medication I've ever tried for SAD, focus, my depression, my extermely low energy levels, and my lazy motivation.
> 
> I am a bump on a log without my Adderall and that was long before I even started talking it.


I will say that I take BZD's and Lamictal day, they do make life livable and even though long term ues is harmless, I would like to get off of benzos. They work well and make it so do that I can live better. But I will quit them eventually. I am far from an anti-pill nut. But I know that it will make me far more joyful, having overcome and learned how to thrive without any drugs. Also, I do not want to be tethered to a drug that I need monthly jut ti live.
You don't have to take tweak to be happy, there are other options. People always say this as a bs excuse. "yeah I could eat nothing but granola and bananas and live to be 90 or I cold at foi gras and only live 'till I'm 5 and be happy."

Speed won't just indefinitely make you happy, some day it's effectiveness will slowly decrease you. Right now you are truly addicted (not just physically but psychologically as well.) who in sam hill wants to go to their doctor every one to three months to keep their unnecessary addiction going. Before I began getting help I was a bump on a log for years, now it is mostly because the drugs that keep me going. But to be a man, to be an adult we cannot nationalize being content staying on a drug, one without ant redeeming quantities for us oe anyone else.



CD700 said:


> OK so it takes a few years off your life and you don't get the fun of old age....which may include being stuck in a wheel chair, wearing the latest fashion in adult nappies and forgetting what your name is.
> Who really wants to live that long anyway


That is only the case with old age if you spend every day on amphetamines and choose to ruin your life a poor, sedentary lifestyle, drug use bad habits, minimal exercise, poor eating habits ( high fat, high sugar and processed carbohydrates, few fruits and vegetables), a high stress life,meaning bathe, get a massage eat the right vitamins for yourself, take a nap, sleep well, spend time in nature, become friends with another person, do whatever it is it is that you enjoy. enjoy, it goes on and on....

We've all heard it too many time to even count but that sh*t worse, as my life has shown.



butterz said:


> Are stims still unhealthy even if they don't raise pulse and BP when you take them?


Stimulants by definition raise your blood pressure and heart rate. this causes your body to work faster.

Now tweakers even understand this. The fact that they loose their teeth is not just because of smoking tweak or lack of nutrition, or not seeing a dentist because they absolutely insist that the amphetamines speeds up their functioning so much to that they can't keep up with it.



BudBrownies said:


> I don't fear death. In-fact I welcome it.
> 
> Amphetamine Salt Combo is the greatest thing since Michael Jackson did the moon walk. One cap completely destroys any depressive thoughts, fatigue, reduces social anxiety(many people have claimed this), keeps my eyes on the prize.
> 
> ...


You admit that you do not take amphetamines strictly as a medication but because you feel that you must compete with others and have a drug induced unfair advantage in sll aspects of life, caught up in a terribly corrupt world.

I agree that anti depressants suck are useless, they do nothing and are full of bad side effects. However as far as BZD's just making you tired. That is highly unlikely if you have tried many different BZD's, or even stayed on one for two weeks or so then you will know that the drowsiness goes away. most, if not all side effects go away. By the way, I am self employed as a farmer and I'm sure that I work damn But but not only do I NOT need speed make m work jars, but the BZD's in no way slow me down



mcmuffinme said:


> Be careful. Adderall kicked my *** a while back. I got dependent on them because after taking them I became even more depressed than I usually am when their effects wore off, and thus wanted to take more to keep up my euphoria. It became a vicious cycle. Once you start abusing them you get zits, smell like **** from sweating profusely, and have awful dry mouth which can lead to a receded gum line. Well, stay hydrated.


IT IS THE LAW OF DUALITY. any stimulant quickly brings up. Then for a longer period of time causes depression until you even out.



BudBrownies said:


> You guys don't know anything about me or my medical conditions. I've tried all nature, multivitamins, B12 supplements, caffeine, antidepressants.
> 
> I was sleeping 10-12 hours a day
> Woke up and felt like I had no sleep at all, Chronic, bring you to your knees fatigue. Extremely tired.
> ...


I have felt terrible at many times so I called my psychiatrist and asked her what to do, her advice is usually right on. So yu are very right to talk to your doctor, I wish you the best. Peace.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Some people like the benzedrex inhalers and some don't. 250mg propylhexedrine and 4 mg of eszoplicone leaves me feeling good. Of course, I would rather meth, Dexedrine or Adderall but it's illegal here and I'm not going to start buying meth from the Yakuza. I have to settle for the propylhexedrine.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> Now tweakers even understand this. The fact that they loose their teeth is not just because of smoking tweak or lack of nutrition, or not seeing a dentist because they absolutely insist that the amphetamines speeds up their functioning so much to that they can't keep up with it.


I thought their dental problems were largely due to dry mouth. Amphetamine use has caused modest dry mouth at times for me, so I'd assume it's dry as a desert for those who smoke enough meth to stay awake for days.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> I thought their dental problems were largely due to dry mouth. Amphetamine use has caused modest dry mouth at times for me, so I'd assume it's dry as a desert for those who smoke enough meth to stay awake for days.


yah, a lot of people have different opinions about this, there is yours. Some say that it is just from the meth smoking, so say it's teeth grinding while tweaking out, some say bad nutrition. My cousin is a dentist and says that it is in fact due to the over-aging process. It likely has to do with all of those factors combined,

Whatever, I've eaten meth a few times to experience it, it's the same as a desoxyn pill. It was pretty smooth. like a lot of coffee but no jitters. It was very clean rom a friend. I would take amphetamines at times prescribed, bust out sme work outside.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

anti depressants give me dry mouth when i wake up in the morning and weed gives me even worse dry mouth in the morning so how come i still have all my teeth?


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Washed my clothes, ran the dish washer, took out the trash, cleaned and washed my truck, visted my parents house and kissed my niece, went to work loading boxes and freight on to containers that are than loaded on to a company aircraft than shipped next day to our customers while having a complete blast! I was talking to all my coworkers, laughing enjoying the exercise and conversations. Now I'm at how smoking a couple Bong bowls and laying in bed typing this message.

What did you guys do today?

ISTAYATHOME: I know the risks, and I truly do appersate the concern. What I did today would be impossible or at least I couldn't sustain that type of production before everything starts crashing down around me and I'm sleeping 10-12 hours, unemployed, lonely and depressed.

I just can't live like that my man. I can't.... I'm sorry

How is this going to last? As long as it lasts... I don't care as long as I get some relief now.

And I addicted mentally yes, physically I've never had any withdrawals besides being tired the first 1-3 days and than my energy levels even out.

The thing is Adderall has changed me, It has shown me how to work and talk to people without it.

I don't know what's going to happen to me, hopefully nothing and I hope nothing bad happens on you people either.

I'm taking life one day at a time, I shouldn't be bragging about Adderall but it has changed my life and I just wanted everyone to know.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

BudBrownies said:


> What did you guys do today?


deliberately deep key scratched a car.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> Stimulants by definition raise your blood pressure and heart rate. this causes your body to work faster.


At the doctor's office today my BP came in at 120/80 with a pulse of about 65, so perfectly normal even though I'd taken 70mg of Vyvanse. Admittedly, it would have been even lower without a stimulant.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> Whatever, I've eaten meth a few times to experience it, it's the same as a *desoxyn pill. It was pretty smooth*. like a lot of coffee but no jitters. It was very clean rom a friend. I would take amphetamines at times prescribed, bust out sme work outside.


I recall reading reviews on an ADD forum and Desoxyn users rated it as quite smooth, smoother than Adderall. During the great amphetamine shortage of recent years some patients were switched to Desoxyn simply because it was available.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Man, I don't love nothing! Especially not some damn mixed amphetamine salts.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread but why adderall over just regular dexedrine? I would have thought that the Levoamphetamine would cause additional anxiety due to its increased noradrenergic activity. Is there just something unique about adderall vs just regular dexedrine. In regards to anyone's personal subjective accounts that is.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> I wouldn't mind that part. I wouldn't want to age faster though in my appearance. Less banging


Your parnate must be working too good if even pooping in adult nappies are appealing.

I understand the appearance and vanity part though. I think that's why I have just never let go and become a massive drug addict that lives off junk food


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Heroin! loves us all.


----------



## modafinilguy (Oct 13, 2013)

BudBrownies,

You sound over the top, over hyped up to me.

It definitely sounds as if you are using Adderall for the wrong reasons, are you taking the exact dose the doctor prescribed? Are you swallowing the pill properly? How much are you on?

To me it sounds like you have developed an addiction.

Hey I have not taken Adderall, but I was on 60mg per day of Ritalin, and I can tell you I did not do it for "recreational" purposes, indeed I didn't like many of the effects, I did it because it treated my ADHD effectively.

Stimulants such as Adderall and Ritalin should only be taken- in the vast majority of cases- for ADHD and narcolepsy.

You should not be taking it to make yourself "euphoric", if you are then I have to suspect you are taking too much or taking it in an inappropriate way.

Does you doctor know about your Marijuana usage? Are you being entirely honest with your doctor?

I am sorry if I sound critical, but I cannot honestly say that the opinions you have expressed resonate with an impression of responsible medication usage.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

BudBrownies said:


> You guys don't know anything about me or my medical conditions. I've tried all nature, multivitamins, B12 supplements, caffeine, antidepressants.
> 
> I was sleeping 10-12 hours a day
> Woke up and felt like I had no sleep at all, Chronic, bring you to your knees fatigue. Extremely tired.
> ...


Hey I say go girl, you are here to experience, I'm glad you are doing ok, just remember there will always be lessons to learn whether you are the most depressive loser or the most outgoing winner, school of life is for everyone, the poor or the rich, the sick or the healthy, the unfortunate or the fortune just make sure you are aware of it, there is no hesitation at the end and results are always perfect... <3


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

MikeinNirvana said:


> Hey I say go girl, you are here to experience, I'm glad you are doing ok, just remember there will always be lessons to learn whether you are the most depressive loser or the most outgoing winner, school of life is for everyone, the poor or the rich, the sick or the healthy, the unfortunate or the fortune just make sure you are aware of it, there is no hesitation at the end and results are always perfect... <3


Thanks. I'm a boy though.. Hehe

I don't mind you guys judging me for taking drugs, even though most of you are taking drugs yourself.

I'll be cheering and pulling for you guys with your treatment choices. I want nothing but success and happiness for anyone trying to overcome your SAD, even though most of you guys want to see me fall on my face and fail because you deem Adderall to be an evil drug.

It's okay, not the first nor the last time people are going to judge me because of my differences of opinion and preference.

Y'all have a happy day, Ya hear?


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Why are you so hard on brownies?

It even sounds like he might have adhd from the symptoms. And if it works it works. Why should someone be given antidepressants which might not work but not stims if they work? That makes no sense. 

The only thing I'd be concerned with is getting used to it and needing higher doses.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> At the doctor's office today my BP came in at 120/80 with a pulse of about 65, so perfectly normal even though I'd taken 70mg of Vyvanse. Admittedly, it would have been even lower without a stimulant.


Isn't the thought of living a long life devastating?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Budbrownie doesn't taking adderall all the time make you feel weak and crap? Do you take breaks at all?

How's smoking weed for the adderall crashes?

How much food do you eat well you take it?

Do you smoke ciggerettes as well? Or drink alcohol?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Answer the questions I wanna know how it effects you.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> Answer the questions I wanna know how it effects you.


Sorry but I'd been pretty busy. I'll get back to you after I get a good nights sleep.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

BudBrownies said:


> Sorry but I'd been pretty busy. I'll get back to you after I get a good nights sleep.


classic statement from the amphetamine user.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

I wonder how does adderall make a person feel?
Does it make you feel totally jittery and hyperactive where you just can't sit still and have to be active? Cause that would suck.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

butterz said:


> I wonder how does adderall make a person feel?
> Does it make you feel totally jittery and hyperactive where you just can't sit still and have to be active? Cause that would suck.


Dexadrine will make it so you don't wanna move around. Well Adderall will make you wanna be more active. You might get the jitters/tics if you smoke and drink coffee on it or going through alcohol withdraws or by it self maybe with a high dosages.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

butterz said:


> I wonder how does adderall make a person feel?
> *Does it make you feel totally jittery and hyperactive where you just can't sit still and have to be active? Cause that would suck*.


For people with ADD and ADHD it does exactly the opposite

EFFECTS LIST of Amphetamines
POSITIVE
increased alertness
increased motivation
increased sociability / talkativeness
positive mood shift, sense of well-being
euphoria (at high doses)
increased sex drive
NEUTRAL
reduced appetite (anorexia)
dilated pupils
flushing
loss of coordination (at high doses)
restlessness
NEGATIVE
(likelihood of negative side effects increases with higher doses)
increased aggressiveness
paranoia
dry mouth
headache
increased heart rate (tachycardia)
increased breathing rate
increased blood pressure
rise in body temperature
fever and sweating
diarrhea or constipation
blurred vision
impaired speech
dizziness
uncontrollable movements (twitching, jerking, tremors, etc...)
insomnia
numbness
irregular heartbeat (palpitations, arrhythmia)
impotence / inability to achieve erection in men (high dose or chronic use)
convulsions (high dose)
dry, itchy skin (chronic use)
acne, sores (chronic use)
pallor (high dose or chronic use)
psychotic episodes (rare except in overdoses or after chronic use)


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> Budbrownie doesn't taking adderall all the time make you feel weak and crap? *No. Makes me feel strong and good until it wears off.* Do you take breaks at all? *Yes about a 1-2 week break during the month.*
> 
> How's smoking weed for the adderall crashes? *Stoned*
> 
> ...


Budbrownie doesn't taking adderall all the time make you feel weak and crap? *No. Makes me feel strong and good until it wears off.* Do you take breaks at all? *Yes about a 1-2 week break during the month.*

How's smoking weed for the adderall crashes? *Stoned*

How much food do you eat well you take it? *Not As Much If I Take It.*

Do you smoke ciggerettes as well? Or drink alcohol? *Yes(1-2 black-n-milds wine or jazz a day)trying to quit, Me and alcohol don't mix, Not Anymore.*


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

istayhome said:


> For people with ADD and ADHD it does exactly the opposite
> 
> EFFECTS LIST of Amphetamines
> POSITIVE
> ...


EFFECTS LIST of Amphetamines
POSITIVE
increased alertness
increased motivation
*increased sociability / talkativeness*
*positive mood shift, sense of well-being*
euphoria (at high doses)
increased sex drive
NEUTRAL
reduced appetite (anorexia)
dilated pupils
flushing
loss of coordination (at high doses)
restlessness
NEGATIVE
(likelihood of negative side effects increases with higher doses)
increased aggressiveness
paranoia
dry mouth
headache
increased heart rate (tachycardia)
increased breathing rate
increased blood pressure
rise in body temperature
fever and sweating
diarrhea or constipation
blurred vision
impaired speech
dizziness
uncontrollable movements (twitching, jerking, tremors, etc...)
insomnia
numbness
irregular heartbeat (palpitations, arrhythmia)
impotence / inability to achieve erection in men (high dose or chronic use)
convulsions (high dose)
dry, itchy skin (chronic use)
acne, sores (chronic use)
pallor (high dose or chronic use)
psychotic episodes (rare except in overdoses or after chronic use)

That sounds like a good drug for SAD.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

BudBrownies said:


> Budbrownie doesn't taking adderall all the time make you feel weak and crap? *No. Makes me feel strong and good until it wears off.* Do you take breaks at all? *Yes about a 1-2 week break during the month.*
> 
> How's smoking weed for the adderall crashes? *Stoned*
> 
> ...


Yeah I find normally i'd smoke a whole pack even plus vape as well. So that probably why my endurance and strength went down. Now that I'm abstaining I got more energy one or two smokes a day is like the perfect amount one at noon and one before bed. Anymore then that then it ridiculous.


----------



## kendoka (Jun 10, 2009)

I got nothing but bad effects from adderall. Instead of increased motivation I just felt spaced out for hours and got hypertension. I tried taking it every which way and in higher dosages. Same with Ritalin. nothing positive. Oddly enough opiates work for me. I guess its just how my brain circuits are wired differently.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

can't stand tweakers


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kendoka said:


> I got nothing but bad effects from adderall. Instead of increased motivation I just felt spaced out for hours and got hypertension. I tried taking it every which way and in higher dosages. Same with Ritalin. nothing positive. Oddly enough opiates work for me. I guess its just how my brain circuits are wired differently.


I'm the same way, opiates get me motivated and active.


----------



## BigHyperKid (Aug 6, 2017)

*...Not sure who said Japs invented amphets, but......*



Captainmycaptain said:


> Adderall is illegal in Japan, which is ironic since the Japanese invented amphetamine. Have to settle for my benzedrex which some people prefer over Adderall so it's not a big deal. Sucks having to order it over ebay though.


 ......I guess the Japanese may try and claim that, like many other things they claimed to "invent", etc., but the truth is the Swiss actually invented amphetamines as a class of drug, even, by trying to create an anti-depressive chemical compound in the late 1790's, the 1st esther/drug they got in the college lab was a very rough form of iso-dexamphetamine , kind of a Grandpa of Dexedrine, and it took Europe by storm soon after because everybody LOVED how it shut depression off, thought it was SAFE and therapeutic, etc..!!..About 10yrs down the road, some crisis shut the lab down for 3 weeks, and they had patients FREAKING out when they couldn't get their Drs r/x filled, and THATS how amphets got re classified as a controlled substance overseas..!...When Adderall and Focalin and the others are used properly, they can do amazing things..!! BIGHYPERKID...,8/06/17, 7:40pm.


----------

